# Illinois Hay Market



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

All hay prices quoted dollars per ton FOB the farm, small square bales unless
otherwise noted. Straw quoted in dollars per bale and by the ton. This report was
based on the sale of 2775 tons.

The demand for Illinois hay was light to moderate, as sales activity was slow to
moderate and prices were steady to weak. Hay sales this month have been slower due
to holiday schedules and the sellers wanting to wait for the new tax year. The
winter weather conditions have made the delivery of hay a challenge due to snow,
ice and mud. The premium and good quality hays have kept their value this month;
however, some of the lower qualities have lost some of their value. Demand for
straw was moderate to good, with most of the interest coming from the livestock
interests.

Northern: Northern Illinois hay trading was slow to moderate with prices steady to
weak. Demand was light to moderate with moderate to heavy offerings. Straw prices
were steady, with moderate demand and moderate offerings. Premium Alfalfa 160-200,
185-225 in big squares; Good Alfalfa 160-180, 175-190 in big squares, 100-120 in
big rounds; Fair Alfalfa 120-140, 120-150 in big squares, 80-100 in big rounds;
Utility Alfalfa 80-100, 100 in big squares. Premium Mix 160-180, 165-180 in big
squares; Good Mix 140-170, 140-160 in big squares, 100-120 in big rounds; Fair Mix
120, 110 in big squares, 80-100 in big rounds; Utility 80-100, 80-100 in big
squares, 60-80 in big rounds. Premium Grass 160-180; 140-180 in big squares; Good
Grass 120-140, 120-140 in big squares and 80-100 in big rounds; Fair Grass
100-120, 100-120 in big squares, 80-100 in big rounds; Utility 80-100, 80-100 for
big squares and 50-75 in big rounds. Straw prices were 2.00-2.50 per bale in
small squares, 100-120 per ton in small squares, with large squares 70-90 and
large rounds at 55.

Central: Central Illinois hay sales were slow to moderate with prices steady to
weak. Demand was light to moderate with moderate to heavy offerings. Straw prices
were steady, with moderate demand and light to moderate offerings. Premium Alfalfa
180-220, 185-225 in big squares, 130-150 in big rounds; Good Alfalfa 180-210,
170-195 in big squares, 120-130 in big rounds; Fair Alfalfa 120-150, 80-100 in
big rounds, 120-150 in big squares; Utility Alfalfa 80-100, 80-100 in big squares,
and 70-80 in big rounds. Premium Mix 180-210, 160-180 in big squares; Good Mix
160-190, 160 in big squares, 100-120 in big rounds; Fair Mix 120, 120 in big
squares, 100 in big rounds; Utility Mix 60-80, 80 in big rounds. Premium Grass
120-160, 140-160 in big squares, 100-130 in big rounds; Good Grass 120-140,
120-150 in big squares, 80-100 in big rounds; Fair Grass 100-120, 100 in big
squares and 60-80 in big rounds; Utility 60-80, 80 in big squares, 65 in big
rounds. Straw was steady to firm with moderate to good demand. Prices were
2.00-2.50 per bale, 100-120 per ton in small squares and 70-90 in big squares and
45-65 in big rounds.

Southern: Southern Illinois producers reported hay trading was slow to moderate
with light to moderate demand and prices were steady to weak. Supplies were
moderate to heavy. Straw prices were steady, with moderate demand and light to
moderate offerings. Premium Alfalfa was 200-240, 185-205 in big squares; Good
Alfalfa 180-200, 170-185 in big squares, 120-140 in big rounds; Fair Alfalfa
140-160, 130-150 big squares, 90-100 in big rounds; Utility Alfalfa 80-100, 100
in big squares and 60-80 in big rounds. Premium Mix 180-200, 160-180 big
squares; Good Mix 160-180, 140-160 in big squares, 100-120 in big rounds; Fair
Mix 120-140, 120 in big squares; Utility Mix 80-100, 70 in big rounds. Premium
Grass 160-200, 135-160 in big squares and 105 in big rounds; Good Grass 120-160,
120-140 in big squares, 80-110 in big rounds; Fair Grass 100-120, 80 in big
rounds, 100 in big squares; Utility Grass 60-80, 30-50 in big rounds. Straw was
2.00-2.50 per bale; 60-90 per ton in big squares, with 100-115 in small squares.


----------

